# CH4 Tonight 8pm "For the love of cars"



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/for-the-love-of-cars

"The Mark I Ford Escort Mexico was the car that brought speed to the average lad on the street, allowing young blokes to spin their wheels. The humble Ford Escort might have been created as a family car, but when it was taken rallying a true legend was born.

Its victory in the 1970 London to Mexico Rally launched the Escort Mexico - and British roads where never the same again.

Now it's down to Philip Glenister and Ant Anstead to find, rescue and restore an incredibly rare Ford Escort Mexico back to the level that would make any boy racer proud..."


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

just seen the advert for this, my mums response was "Jessica will be glued to the TV then" 

J
xx


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks good. Got it series linked 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Cheers Stephen


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sky+ set


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Those were the good old BSC days (Before Speed Cameras), but then it was also before ABS & ESP. Good fun cars all the same.


----------



## DENO 905 (Mar 29, 2014)

Video on website give's you a taster, looks good series record here we come


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll be watching this.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Recording this and also Car SOS which is on tomorrow night.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Pretty good so far.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Was good but its just a modern wheeler dealers lol


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Just watched it.

Very good, I had a mk2 also cosworth loved them both

Looking forward to watching next week

Phil


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Loved it - Phillip Glenister made it for me though 8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Entertaining & Interesting, but would have been a better resto with a standard Mexico engine in it.  :? 
Amused by the statement, " You can keep your GTi, XR3 & TT :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I wonder when the Wheeler Dealers TT episode will air ? Probably the next series, rather than the current one.
Still waiting for the Fifth Gear episode with the MK1 TT (this series) to air - got to be soon !


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

mullum said:


> I wonder when the Wheeler Dealers TT episode will air ? Probably the next series, rather than the current one.
> Still waiting for the Fifth Gear episode with the MK1 TT (this series) to air - got to be soon !


The mk1 TT was reviewed on Fifth Gear about 3 weeks ago as an alternative to one of the current cars they reviewed.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh was it ? I probably saw it and forgot lol


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

mighTy Tee said:


> The mk1 TT was reviewed on Fifth Gear about 3 weeks ago as an alternative to one of the current cars they reviewed.


Any idea what other items were in that episode ?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

So Fifth Gear have shown the comparison with the TT, the Alfa and the TVR already? Balls - I missed it 

Ohhh - found it


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Loved this series, hope they do another one


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

mullum said:


> Loved this series, hope they do another one


+1

Really enjoyed it


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> So Fifth Gear have shown the comparison with the TT, the Alfa and the TVR already? Balls - I missed it
> 
> Ohhh - found it


Thanks for that! Seems they gave some useful information out unlike Top Gear.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Series returns next Sunday night 19th April, channel 4, 8pm :-D


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mullum said:


> Series returns next Sunday night 19th April, channel 4, 8pm :-D


Cheers I'll get the sky+ set


----------



## mdk3.2 (Jul 3, 2012)

This Sunday C4 8.00pm starting with an Aston Martin DBS restore project 8) 8)


----------

